# nouveau works OK on 7-STABLE



## darcsis (Jun 17, 2009)

With the latest kernel nouveau drm patch, and nouveau xorg driver from the ports, things seem to be OK on my 7-STABLE amd64. Compiz still does not work, actually after playing with it for some time, I've already had enough of it. It seems such eye candy stuff will lower 2D performance. Without it I feel pretty good now, hehe.


----------

